# Quincy Real Estate company fined..........



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Quincy real estate company fined for discriminating against families with young children - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger

Read the above article. Should the state have the right to tell a landlord who they have to put in their apartment? This article states that the RE company was fined for not renting to families with children. Having owned rental property I will tell you one thing, try evicting a non-paying scumbag tenant who has children living there. The process takes 6+ months on average. It is usually a lot quicker if children are not involved. As a landlord you are required to let the non-paying tenant stay there for free, as you (the landlord) try and pay the mortgage. To me tenants like this are committing a larceny (I know it technicially isn't). The landlord (private business person) gets screwed in these cases. This is just another example of what you get when you put Democrats (especially the liberals) into office folks............


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the Lead Paint issue makes it a bit more complex. If they had just shown the apartment to these people, and just rented it to someone else anyways, probably would have been all set. I had to De-Lead 1 of my apartments when I sold it. PITA, but its for the keeeeeeeds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

The problem is: where do you draw the line between discrimination and personal rights? Can we say that a store owner has the right to not allow certain people in their business? Restaurants have the right to refuse service to anyone? An airline can refuse to allow someone on board? Where do we draw the line, and when does that "right" become abused by people who are simply prejudiced? Or does it even matter if it's a prejudice or not? Is it a right to patronize a certain business or live in a certain apartment, and does that ever trump the rights of the owner of said business/apartment?
I don't have all the answers, I'm just asking the question...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I had an idiot landlord one time, she was worried about the lead paint in the house. I told her not to worry as my kids don't go chewing on window sills. She called the state to have the house tested, sure enough came back loaded with lead paint and they made her remove it. The whole process took more than two weeks displaced my family and was a complete inconvenience. 

She soon got the bill and attempted to double my rent from the more than reasonable 700 to 1400 a month, told me I was the cause for her having to shell out $17,000... we kindly told her to get fucked and moved out a few months later.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

IMHO, if you own the property YOU should decide who you want to rent to. If you don't want to rent to someone with blue eyes...too bad so sad, its MY house.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

right.as.rain said:


> The problem is: where do you draw the line between discrimination and personal rights? Can we say that a store owner has the right to not allow certain people in their business? Restaurants have the right to refuse service to anyone? An airline can refuse to allow someone on board?


They can....when I was in the Army, the DoD would issue a list of local places that service members were prohibited from patronizing, because they discriminated based on race. For example, we couldn't go to Bubba's Diner in Bumblast, Georgia because they would refuse to serve blacks. Not a wise business decision, but technically legal, because they were a private business.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

When you rent to someone because you have to (government says so) and they don't pay, does the government then pay the difference?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Remember the coffee shop in Seattle that refused to serve cops?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Remember the coffee shop in Seattle that refused to serve cops?


Really?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Really?


Yeah, they said that the gun intimidated their granola earthy crunchy dbag patrons. Im thinking of opening a bar/pub something with a Conservative based theme, pictures of Reagan, MLK and other ( R) and believe me it will read on the front door" Liberals Need Not Patron ".


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I've never even tried Patron. I refuse to because rappers rap about it... I think that's why I don't like my Glock anymore too.


----------

